# counter walking



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2014)

I just rescued a 5 year old German Shepherd. To my surprise I heard a racket in the kitchen and walked in there and found him walking on my kitchen counter. I've found evidence on 3 other occasions when I wasn't home. I'm usually only gone for 4 hours or less. I don't want to leave him outside because I live in rattlesnake country and even though he sleeps in a crate at night I prefer not to keep him locked up in the crate during the day. Any suggests on how to resolve this problem.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I've read that those motion detector air freshener plug-in spray thingies work for cats. Maybe plug some of those in around the kitchen counters...


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

If you're only gone for maybe 4 hours.. why not crate?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Make sure there is nothing edible on the counter so he isn't being rewarded for his effort. You can put cans full of pennies up there that fall and make noise. Some dogs find this unpleasant. Mouse traps laid UNDER newspapers (so they don't hurt the dog) can also be a great deterrent.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

When I had counter surfing problems, I got double sided tape or the double sided scratch tape people usually use for cats and spaced some strips on the counter before I left. You don't have to tape the entire counter, just enough so he has a good chance of stepping on it a lot. Most dogs hate the sticky feeling on their feet.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Halloween witch,

Everytime the dog went near the counter her eyes would light up, she would wave her broom and screech, BUbble bubble toyle and trouble.

Ughhhhh one day i went to scoop the poop and found her in the yard in multiple peices tho.


(we replaced her with HO HO HO santa)


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I just rescued a 5 year old German Shepherd. To my surprise I heard a racket in the kitchen and walked in there and found him walking on my kitchen counter. I've found evidence on 3 other occasions when I wasn't home. I'm usually only gone for 4 hours or less. I don't want to leave him outside because I live in rattlesnake country and even though he sleeps in a crate at night I prefer not to keep him locked up in the crate during the day. Any suggests on how to resolve this problem.


OP - can you not crate at night? If so, and you can baby gate the dog in your room, the dog can be crated during the day with no guilt, and you can work on using aversive free methods, and good management (nothing on the counters that are an attractive nuisance) during the day. I am sure your dog is still learning the ropes, and will appreciate your patience and understanding!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

They make something called a "scat mat" for keeping animals off counters, couches, etc. Delivers a mild shock.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Those scat mats work well. 

Though they are a bit expensive so I'd just use the crate when I wasn't home myself.

Amazon.com: Battery Operated Scat Mat Lrg 48x20 In: Pet Supplies


----------



## Suburbandiva (Jun 9, 2013)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> Halloween witch,
> 
> Everytime the dog went near the counter her eyes would light up, she would wave her broom and screech, BUbble bubble toyle and trouble.
> 
> ...


hahahahaha this made my day


----------

